
Things Every Programmer Should Know - DrinkWater
http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Contributions_Appearing_in_the_Book
======
marincounty
-1. Try to eat less, and choose healthy food choices. -2. Get a little sunlight. -3. Spend time around living creatures.

I spent the last few days inside putting together a website, and I feel like
crap. My normal aches, and pains are turning into something serious in my
hypochondriacal mind.

~~~
makmanalp
Hey - go talk to someone about that! I've had similar issues when I was going
through a stressful time and I figure it was by brain's weird way of keeping
me away and distracted from the stressor. It takes a while sometimes to figure
out exactly what it is though. What you said did help though, especially #3,
and also getting regular and enough sleep. But tackling the issue at its heart
helps more.

------
Ellipsis753
Here's a cache of it if it's still down:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130914013327/http://programmer....](http://web.archive.org/web/20130914013327/http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Contributions_Appearing_in_the_Book)

~~~
ryanbrush
Using that cache is a good idea. The site linked to was used to gather the
original content rather than broad consumption. (I wrote two of the chapters
in this book, and this was where we revised them.)

Lots of good articles in there, though.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Nice work Ryan. I've been reading through these, and "Code is Design" is
roughly similar to something I was trying to explain to my manager not too
long ago, but I couldn't quite put it into words. I just sent him a link haha.

The parallels between software and physical construction are pretty amazing.

~~~
jefffoster
Jack Reeves essays on software design are also worth a read
[http://www.developerdotstar.com/mag/articles/reeves_design_m...](http://www.developerdotstar.com/mag/articles/reeves_design_main.html)

~~~
ryanbrush
Yes, these are excellent, and goes into much more depth than the brief article
I wrote.

------
i04n
Avoid embarrassing yourself, and our profession, by behaving like a hamster in
a cage spinning the wheel.

[http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Hard_W...](http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Hard_Work_Does_not_Pay_Off)

------
NKCSS
Not sure I like #17
([http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Commen...](http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Comment_Only_What_the_Code_Cannot_Say)
). While I would prefer working this way, my colleagues probably won't.
Reading code you haven't written yourself is tough and time consuming. If the
code is accompanied by the 'natural language explanation' of the code, you get
into the code quicker. The downside to this is making sure they stay up2date,
which was probably why the author wrote the section.

~~~
barking
That's why it's worth having short methods that do one thing and are
meaningfully named. And from a personal point of view I'd prefer several lines
containing short expressions that are then assigned to meaningfully named
variables etc, rather than 1 really long hard to parse line of code.

~~~
reginaldjcooper
This is how I originally felt a few years ago doing Ruby, and I have tried to
make all my code human-readable since.

------
toolslive
This book is intended for beginning developers. Tips like "put everything
under version control" or "resist the temptation of the singleton pattern" or
"floating point number are not real" are not exactly rocket surgery (pun
intended). (I own a copy, and consider it to merely be a shelve filler)

------
pauletienney
Here are the 97 contributions compiled in one gist :
[https://gist.github.com/pauletienney/6639605](https://gist.github.com/pauletienney/6639605)

Pull request are welcome for text formatting, linking, etc ..

~~~
zeckalpha
Also, [http://www.amazon.com/Things-Every-Programmer-Should-
Know/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Things-Every-Programmer-Should-
Know/dp/B00CVDXWV8) for the dead tree version which supports its production.

------
bicx
HN Effect. Checking back when the crowds have died down.

~~~
wingerlang
Pretty sure that already has a name:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slashdot_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slashdot_effect)

~~~
JeremyMorgan
yeah except now Slashdot hopes to get "Hacker news'd"

------
bigd
One of my favorite bathroom books. But a little too much OO-centric, and imho,
a little out of date.

------
DrinkWater
Why was the title of this submission changed? I clearly remember what i
entered. Odd

------
lowmagnet
Also available on Safari if you have it.

------
jokoon
I'd begin by basic electronics

~~~
derleth
And I'd begin with basic mathematics.

~~~
jokoon
most students already know basic mathematics. most important thing to teach is
the O() notation.

------
rogerthis
Why 97?

~~~
frou_dh
Apparently because 100 is too obvious, 99 is too cliched, and 98 is not a
prime.

